# Who am i?



## Bend The Light (Apr 2, 2011)

Playing with my manual 90mm f2.8 macro lens and snapped this sitting on a fence...there were a few around, near a lake.

Any idea who it is?



fly gnat thing by Bend The Light, on Flickr


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice capture. Looks like a crane fly?


----------



## Smitty91 (Apr 2, 2011)

In the way of the old Taco Bell commercials... Mos-qui-to


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I have my answer from another forum, however, and it's a "Chronomid Midge" which is a non-biting midge found near water. This is the female as she has no big feathery antennae.


----------

